# Easy Bulky Scarf in Voluminous Ribbing Stitch



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 

If it gets pretty cold in the winter where you live, then you and your loved ones would really like wearing this warm and beautiful scarf! It's simple and fast to make, too! 

Easy Bulky Scarf in Voluminous Ribbing Stitch

Width: ~ 8.5 (relaxed)
Length: ~ 45- 46

Yarn used: 2 balls of Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick in Cabernet (#6 super bulky)

Needles used: US #15 (10mm) 

Gauge: 2 sts per 1 in stockinette stitch

I used US #15 needles instead of the recommended US #13 to add a little more drape to this bulky scarf.
The scarf is made in a very pretty voluminous ribbing stitch that uses much less yarn than some other ribbing stitches do. 

Instructions:

Cast on 23 sts (or a multiple of 3 +2) and work as follows:

Row 1 (WS): * k2, yo, slip 1 st; rep from * to last 2 sts, k2.
Row 2 (RS): p2, * knit together the slip stitch and the yarn over st that you made in previous row, p2; rep from * to end of row.

Rep Rows 1-2 for pattern. Work for desired length ending with Row 2. Bind off all sts in ribbing. Hide loose ends.

You can easily turn this scarf into a cowl by joining the two short ends.


Abbreviations:

k-knit
p-purl
RS- right side
rep-repeat
st(s)- stitch(es)
WS- wrong side
yo- yarn over

I have also made a pdf version of this pattern, you can download it by clicking on the "download" link below.

Have a nice day! 

Elena


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks. I wanted to make a full scarf like this for my sis for xmas. It's prtfect.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You are always so sweet! Love it! Love it! Thank you so much! Perfect for quick gifts! Big hug! Stay warm!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I've never worked with bulky yarn. This might be just the thing to try it with before deciding if I want to use it for an afghan! Thank you.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern :thumbup: I can't wait to try it. :lol:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you. This looks indeed nice and warm.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - great quick gift for the grandsons


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for sharing....I will make one for sure


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing I look forward to making.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

looks perfect for a cold weather cowl! Nice work !


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Love your scarf pattern, thanks for sharing.

Did you slip the stitch knitwise or purlwise? TIA


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you!!! So kind and generous. Bless you


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks nice and warm


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You for this wonderful pattern. It is just perfect for some of the yarn I have been gifted. Another project listed for 2014. You are very kind and such a Blessing to have here on the forum.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks so much, Elena. I really like the look of your scarf - always looking for a quick & easy pattern, we already have snow on the ground here, scarf weather for sure!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

judymiss said:


> Love your scarf pattern, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did you slip the stitch knitwise or purlwise? TIA


I slipped the stitch purlwise. Thank you so much for your lovely comments, ladies! I'm glad you like the scarf. You can make it wider or narrower by casting on more or fewer sts, shorter or longer by using less or more yarn, and of course, you can use any other yarn. I just wanted to share this great ribbing pattern with you, it's really easy and practical as it uses less yarn.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you very much for this post, the pattern, and the picture! Christmas is a-coming! (there's a song like that...)

Jan


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

It's so generous of you to share this pattern with us. I can't wait to make one for my daughter! Thank you  
Lynn


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi 
I just started to knit the pattern from knittingkitty post it's fun and fast to knit up it's for my self. Yes the winters are cold here.


----------



## Yorkieluver (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Ajohnson (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## Ajohnson (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Question--the slip stitch in row 1--do you slip knit wise or purl wise?
I have purchased the yarn and ready to go :roll:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> Question--the slip stitch in row 1--do you slip knit wise or purl wise?
> I have purchased the yarn and ready to go :roll:


I slipped it purlwise. Have fun!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, I love the looks of it!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

If you join the two ends for a cowl, would that be the same as an infinity scarf or is it not long enough for that?

Also, did you use the full 2 skeins?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> If you join the two ends for a cowl, would that be the same as an infinity scarf or is it not long enough for that?
> 
> Also, did you use the full 2 skeins?


Yes, a cowl is like an infinity scarf and yes, I used the full 2 skeins. It's about 45"-46" long and that's enough to wrap it around my neck twice.  The length is really up to you, though. You can make it shorter to make a cowl with a smaller circumference.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I was thinking more of an infinity scarf. I was thinking they needed to be almost 5 ft. But I guess they can be different sizes. I guess I could get 3 skeins or I was thinking about making it just a bit narrower, which would allow me to make it a little longer. Thank you for your help.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I like pretty, easy, and quick! Appreciate you willingness to share.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for submitting your wonderful patterns. They are great and user friendly and would make some wonderful Christmas gifts.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: nice and easy and unisex too!!!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, it really looks warm and easy to do!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you. 
Pzoe


----------



## babs beginner (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you I think I might me able to do this. I just have to find out yo and slip st and this will be fun to do.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Got my yarn today. Plan to start it this evening.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, I'm a little discouraged. Mine does not look like yours, Elena (and I mean besides the fact that you obviously are a much more experienced and adept knitter than I am). I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong, or if it's just that I apparently am a very loose knitter. 

I wondered when I started knitting if I was supposed to leave the yarn in front after the yo, s1 before I k2 again or if I was supposed to move it to the back before k2 again. I chose to leave it in front. Should I have moved it back to the back of the work after I did the slip 1? In my picture, first, it just looks bulkier than yours, but then on top of that, to the left of the V rows, you can kind of see something there that you can't see on yours--maybe the yarn over? Plus, your edges look a little different than mine.

If it's simply that I knit loosely, I'm not sure what else I can do. I already reduced the stitches to 17 and am doing it on US13 because I wanted to make it a little narrower since it was for my granddaughters. When I reduced it to 20 stitches, it was still almost 9 1/2" wide! Now it is a little over 7, which is what I thought might be better for their ages.

Edit: Deleted picture here and put one that you can see that little "thing" to the left better below. Didn't see a way to add another picture in this post.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you see that downward slanting piece of yarn to the left of the V's?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Candy, your ribbing looks exactly like mine! You cannot see the yarn over loops behind the large knit stitches in my scarf, because I used a very dark yarn, and yours is light, so you can see them clearly.
The slip stitches in this pattern are done purlwise with yarn in the back. Here is the link to a youtube video on how to do slip stitches purlwise with yarn in back:





In general, if knitting instructions do not mention that the yarn should be left in front of a slip stitch, then we should assume that the slip stitch is done with yarn in the back of work. ☺

The yarn over stitches knitted together with the slip stitches give more body and texture to this ribbing. That's why I called it "voluminous". If you feel that you knit loosely, perhaps using a smaller needle could help.  Also, I don't see any difference between the edges on your scarf and mine, I think they are the same. 
Your scarf looks perfect to me, this is exactly how this ribbing stitch should look!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmmm...now I'm confused as to what the yo is for then? The only reason I slipped the stitch purlwise with the yarn in front (instead of how I usually do it with the yarn in back) is because it said k2, yo, s1. So wouldn't the yarn be in front? If I moved the yarn back to the back, I wouldn't have a yarn over any more, would ? I'd just have a k2, s1. Is there something I'm not getting? 

As far as the edges go, I guess the right edge of mine looks like yours because the edge is right up next to that row of v's like yours. But on the left edge, my v's look set in quite a bit from the edge, and yours looks the same as they do on the right edge. Maybe it's just the dark yarn or the angle of the picture.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

The yarn over stitch would stay on the right hand needle in both cases. Perhaps it has to do with the way we knit.  I knit in continental way and if I slip the stitch with the yarn in front, then my ribbing looks very, very different. 
You could also ask Silver Lady, she said in her post that she liked this pattern. It would be interesting to see how she did it.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> The yarn over stitch would stay on the right hand needle in both cases. Perhaps it has to do with the way we knit.  I knit in continental way and if I slip the stitch with the yarn in front, then my ribbing looks very, very different.


I see. Well, I guess I won't worry that I'm not doing it right then, if you say it looks right. But I think I will go on and rip it out and start over and try to knit it more tightly. I've knitted 4 more rows, pulling the yarn more tightly, and I like how it looks a little better. I want it to be consistent, so I need to rip out the looser part.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,
It looks just like mine too it look very good keep doing it.
Iam using 3 skeins and it's very heavy yarn.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Silver Lady said:


> Hi,
> It looks just like mine too it look very good keep doing it.
> Iam using 3 skeins and it's very heavy yarn.


Thank you so much for the encouragement, Silver Lady!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> If it gets pretty cold in the winter where you live, then you and your loved ones would really like wearing this warm and beautiful scarf! It's simple and fast to make, too!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this pattern. I thought I'd show you what I made from it. This was an airplane project because I knew I could have wooden needles and no metal tools that would set the airport security folks off. Plus I wouldn't need to be referring to a pattern because it's so simple. I made it from Lorna's Laces bulky superwash yarn I got at a mill-ends sale at the factory. I cast on 35 stitches on US 10 needles, used three skeins, and it came out 95 x 7 inches. It's a gift for my niece, whose mother just died. I'm hoping it will be like a hug for her, and not too warm for Portland, Oregon, where she lives.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I finished my first one last week. I'm a third of the way through two more at the moment. Knitted about 2 hours today at the hospital while waiting for CT Scan and doctor's appt. I usually will only do dishcloths at the doctor's, but this is easy enough to do, as well. (Did have to rip out one row, though, due to something distracting my attention.) Was so thankful to have something to work on today. Would have been soooo boring! I've done so many dischloths in the last year or so that I'm kind of sick of them. I'll be doing 4 or 5 of these scarves for Christmas before I'm done. Do so love this pattern! I'm happy with how it is turning out now--looks better than the picture I posted when I first started. I'm using the US 15 as stated in the pattern. My daughter and my son's girlfriend both LOVED the first one I did so much that I am doing them one for them as a surprise--probably an extra Christmas gift. But they like the "wrong side" better than the right side. I like the right side. It's nice that both sides are pretty. I just may make one for myself. I've never knitted anything for myself! Thank you again, knittingkitty.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mmccamant said:


> Thanks for sharing this pattern. I thought I'd show you what I made from it. This was an airplane project because I knew I could have wooden needles and no metal tools that would set the airport security folks off. Plus I wouldn't need to be referring to a pattern because it's so simple. I made it from Lorna's Laces bulky superwash yarn I got at a mill-ends sale at the factory. I cast on 35 stitches on US 10 needles, used three skeins, and it came out 95 x 7 inches. It's a gift for my niece, whose mother just died. I'm hoping it will be like a hug for her, and not too warm for Portland, Oregon, where she lives.


I just referred someone to this thread and was re-checking it out myself. I see now that somehow I missed your post way back when I made my last one. Your scarf is so pretty! Love the yarn and color! Glad you showed a picture of the wrong side, too, as it's very pretty as well. I do hope the scarf worked out for your niece. It can get nippy in Portland, even snow on occasion. So sad that she lost her mother. I'll say a prayer for her, even though it's been awhile, since the pain of loss doesn't go away quickly.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Very nice.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't understand why I can't save the bookmark for this topic. Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> I don't understand why I can't save the bookmark for this topic. Has anyone else had the same problem?


After you clicked on "bookmark," did you click save when it opened up? The first time I ever tried to bookmark something on KP I didn't understand that you had to hit "save" also. I thought clicking bookmark was enough.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes I did. I have saved many bookmarks in the past. I am on the iPad and it gets "moody" sometimes. I had the same problem one other time. I'll try again--I logged off KP and logged back in.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> Yes I did. I have saved many bookmarks in the past. I am on the iPad and it gets "moody" sometimes. I had the same problem one other time. I'll try again--I logged off KP and logged back in.


Hope you get it worked out. If not, you could always copy and paste the link and what it's for into your user pages ("My Pages" ) up at the top.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe I already have this bookmarked-- could that be the problem? I wish I could sort my bookmarks--that is not possible is it?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> Maybe I already have this bookmarked-- could that be the problem? I wish I could sort my bookmarks--that is not possible is it?


I bet that could be the problem. I'll see if it will let me bookmark it again. I don't think there is a way to organize the bookmarks.  Wish there were! You have a little more personal control over how you arrange your "my pages" though. I started using them when I noticed my bookmarks were getting a little out of control.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Duh...yes, I already have it bookmarked! KP programming is smarter than I am! LOL


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> Duh...yes, I already have it bookmarked! KP programming is smarter than I am! LOL


LOL


----------

